# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  دسترسی به عناصر تودر توی XML به کمک linq to xml و ذخیره آنها در جدول

## mahsa_67

سلام دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

mahsa_67.jpg
و من سردر نمیارم که خطای پایین یعنی چی؟ و چه جور باید رفعش کنم؟

mahsa_67_e.jpg

----------


## mahsa_67

کسی نمی دونه چطور باید این مشکل رو حل کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

